# trying naturally one last time



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi I've been reading through some of the posts on here and it's so good to be in a place where people understand how I feel! A little history: I am now 36 and have a 5 year old ds who was conceived naturally after 2 years. I had long cycles back then but the main concern was hubby. My little man was born on Christmas day by c-section and is the light of our lives! We started trying again when he was 1 and conceived immediately which was a big shock. Unfortunately it turned out to be an ectopic pg and I had the baby and tube removed at 9 weeks pregnant. My cycles got really bad after this stretching to over 50 days and I had no idea when I ovulated so went on clomid. After further tests it turned out that hubby was actually ok after all.  After 2 cycles on clomid I conceived again but after seeing a heartbeat and believing everything to be ok, I lost the baby on holiday at 11 weeks. A further 9 cycles of clomid led to nothing so we tried IVF. Good response and good embies but BFN. Following that we had an FET and another fresh cycle. All went text book and on the last cycle I had 2 top quality blastocysts put back. I got a BFP on day 10 but had already started bleeding.


That was last September and since then we have tried another couple of OI cycles as my ov was all over the place. No joy. I am now waiting to have a laparoscopy with ovarian drilling in a few weeks and feel I am clutching at straws in the hope to get pregnant after this op! We have been trying for 4 years now and i am totally desperate to have a sibling both for my son and for myself. I think about it every day and just can't believe it will ever happen again even though I feel we have always had a really good chance. I feel like time is ticking away fast and everything takes so long with assisted conception and for me naturally too (cycles 60 days long sometimes). 


I think I just need some positive stories or some hope that things might turn out ok in the end.


Thanks for reading x


----------



## claire82 (Mar 2, 2012)

i hope it works out for you fingers crossed everone always says when you least expect it and try not to think about it i know you cant think of enything else i know i cant anyway


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

louisoscar, I'm so sorry about what you've been through.

We were diagnosed with unexplained secondary fertility because they could find nothing "wrong" with either of us following countless blood tests, SAs, a HSG and a hysteroscopy. We succeeded in conceiving first time with ICSI and immunes treatment but hopefully for you, seeing as they seem to have an idea of the cause, the laproscopy/ovarian drilling will increase your chances [I've known it work for other women].

Much luck!


----------

